# Pump charged electrolyte into your car instantly instead of charging...



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

notailpipe said:


> No one will probably believe me, but I had this idea a couple months ago. Basically you drain out the electrolyte of the battery and pump in charged new fluid. I thought I must just not understand batteries well enough or someone woulda done it... well now they have!
> 
> More importantly than my ego, this is a great step forward for the adoption of EVs! Imagine, all the pumps in the U.S. could be retrofitted to pump charged fluid instead of gas, all in ten minutes like a normal fillup. Nice!


 Yes but that won't move the atoms off the plates. Even if it was to work, its still a thousand times more dangerous then pumping fuel.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Pretty much a follow-up article of this one I posted last week.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

NZero said:


> Yes but that won't move the atoms off the plates. Even if it was to work, its still a thousand times more dangerous then pumping fuel.


Not sure this even has plates. Obviously it wouldn't work with SLA batteries or similar. The point is there is anode goo and cathode goo, you pump both out (probably similar goo at that point) and pump both in fresh.

I don't see why it needs to be particularly dangerous, just a more complicated pump than for gas.


----------



## NZero (Jan 30, 2010)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Not sure this even has plates. Obviously it wouldn't work with SLA batteries or similar. The point is there is anode goo and cathode goo, you pump both out (probably similar goo at that point) and pump both in fresh.
> 
> I don't see why it needs to be particularly dangerous, just a more complicated pump than for gas.


I am assuming it is corrosive and probably has a lower flashpoint than petroleum but I may be wrong.


----------

